
Fraudster Extradited After Stealing Almost $750k from UCSD - kaboro
https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdca/pr/fraudster-brought-back-kenya-face-jail-time-stealing-almost-750000-ucsd-through-spear
======
londons_explore
I assumed these kind of attacks are done through layers of middlemen (who
don't really know what they're doing) for both the money handling and the
actual phishing.

Am I wrong?

